# chili recipe



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Would appreciate your sharing with me the different ways chili can be made.

We like the store bought "Armour" brand; but it has too much sodium in it. I am hoping to get some ideas as to how to create our own at home that does not have this in it. 

Thank you.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I like my chili chunky, with lots of veggies. I never follow a recipe so I can't give you exact amounts. I just go by look, feel and taste. Approximately: 

2 Green Bell Peppers, Cut into Big Bite size Chunks
1 lg Onion, Cut same way as Pepper
Garlic, as many or few cloves as you like smashed. We like a lot!
1 lb Ground Beef or Venison
1 Jar Salsa 
2 Jars Tomatoes
Beans, As many or few as you like, soaked and pre-cooked
Cumin
Chili Powder
Sea Salt
Fresh Ground Pepper

- - - - - - - - - 

In a large pot saute green peppers and onions with garlic until they are about half cooked. I usually put a drop or two of olive oil in to prevent sticking, etc. Add meat and brown, stirring occasionally. Once meat is done add the rest of the ingredients, spicing to taste and let simmer for 20-30 minutes or so. Or put in crockpot on low and leave all day until dinner. 

I serve it with cheddar biscuits. 

It makes a big pot suitable for feeding a hubby with a BIG appetite plus two growing kids plus leftovers. If you have a smaller family or one with smaller appetites you could cut the recipe down to size.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

We never put garlic in chili! Garlic is for Italian recipes, not Mexican/Texas recipes!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Olivehill, thanks for the recipe. Just a few questions: Do you make the "salsa" yourself; and if so, what is in it? Also, what kind of "beans" do you use?

I do understand about not giving precise measurements as that is the way I cook too. Also, I will be using goat meat for my chunky chili. It tasts a lot like venison. 

Since that recipe will make more than David and I can eat, does it freeze well? Or can it be canned?

Thanks Elocn, I will try a recipe without garlic as well; however, we LOVE garlic!


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

I don't put any tomatoes or beans in my chili. I use a combination of equal amount ground beef and stew beef. I use onion (half minced and half diced), crushed garlic, cumin, ground ancho chiles, ground chipotle chiles, minced guarillo chiles, canned diced green chiles, smoked paprika, worcestershire sauce, oregano, cocoa powder, salt, pepper and water. It can be made in big batches and freezes well.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I make chili in several forms, depending on the day! 

And, I always take a couple of cups and use the stick blender on it, to get a smoother, finer texture and freeze that up for when we have hotdogs. I freeze two cup portions of it, that's not been blended, for nachos as well.

I start with a good quality meat, and always used homecooked dried beans, peppers, onions, tomatoes and spices and throw in a handful of cornmeal at the end.

dawn


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I use whatever beans I have on hand, usually a mixture. Kidney, Navy, Cranberry and Black make an appearance often. 

Yes, I make salsa but you can use store bought salsa if that's what you got. Mine is just basic salsa -- tomatoes, onions, garlic, cilantro, peppers, salt and lime. Yes, garlic and I was taught to make salsa by a big, old Texas man with a long drawl and great pride in his state, as a matter of fact. 

I think there would be many real good Texan cooks who would be surprised to hear that they are not supposed to be using garlic. 

As far as I'm concerned, it's for every type of recipe. You'd honestly be hard pressed to find recipes that don't get at least a little garlic here. It's good stuff! Tastes good, is great for your health, easy to store, etc, etc.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Still watching as I do want to try out every recipe given. Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

What Elffriend posted is REAL chili. But most of us grew up with "****** chili" and also putting the beans and tomatoes in it adds more food value. Here's mine:

2 lbs lean ground beef (or venison)
1 large onion, chopped
1-2 cloves garlic, crushed
2 14 oz or 1 large can kidney beans (or a quart jar of home-canned)
2 14 oz or 1 large can crushed tomatoes (or a quart jar of home-canned)
2-4 TBSP Williams chili seasoning (contains no salt)
1 tsp ground cumin
chipotle chilis (either canned ones, chopped, or the chipotle Tabasco sauce that comes in the bottle now) 2 chili's from the can is likely enough, or a tablespoon of the sauce, since you are used to mild commercially canned chili. 
2 TBSP Worcestershire sauce
2 TBSP sugar (It doesn't taste at all sweet, just enhances the other flavors)
salt/pepper to taste

Start browning the meat, add the onions and garlic halfway thru. When the meat is cooked, drain fat if necessary and add the rest of the ingredients and simmer 1/2 hour minimum. We get the chili seasoning in a big jar at Sam's club so I don't know the exact measure, I just put in "enough". Keep in mind the flavors intensify as it cooks.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

MO cows thank you for that recipe. Yes, I grew up with "****** chili" too. The other sounds extremely hot; but I still am going to try it. David likes food extra hot like that; so maybe I will find out just how hot he does like it. ROFL


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I love Tex-Mex Chili ... here is the link to chili cookoff recipes, perhaps you will find one that sounds good.

http://www.chili.org/recipes.html

http://www.chilicookoff.com/Recipe/Recipe_WCCC_Recipes.asp?Cat=1


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Westbrook, thank you for the links. I did go over and looked at those chili recipies. I found most (if not all) contained "canned" items, which I know are loaded with sodium. Of course I could pressure cook (home can) some, which I will certainly try. It is the sodium I want to steer clear of!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I too am disappointed when some one uses canned beans.... I need to keep my pantry beans rotated. Takes a little longer using dried beans... my husband likes beans and meat in his chili.

we don't use much salt either.


----------



## prairie lily (Feb 7, 2011)

I heard somewhere that if you put "store bought" canned beans in a strainer and rinse them under water it gets rid of alot of the sodium...could be wrong though.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

I've always made chili thick with beans,meat,peppers etc and whatnot- but since I found this recipe- I will make no other! I have used ground venison,beef,venison cube,chicken,pork whatever meat you like.

it is thinner than most like, but the flavor is OUTSTANDING!!!


http://www.abowlofred.com/5RChili.htm


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I, too, have heard of rinsing off canned ingredients to get rid of much of the sodium; just don't know how to do that with all that canned "soup" and beans are too easy to prepare at home to bother buying canned ones.

Solarmom, thanks for the link. I will look at that recipe.


----------

